# Puzzle mats



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,
Willow is being upgraded to a new home but we can not decide on her flooring. We were wondering what other options besides chloroplast we have? Right now she is in shavings. She tried the liner and she made to big of a mess with her poop boots that we switched her back to shavings. I was thinking maybe we could have one area those puzzle mats that is far from the wheel and shavings by the wheel. Of course wipe them weekly but monthly replace them. Any opinions?
This also need to be done before bed tonight since I almost had an escaped hedgehog last night. She lives in a pool right now and we watched her try to climb out. I took it as a hint she needs more space and higher walls hahah.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd be all for it but the cracks where the pieces join would be awful for cleaning pee out of. Are you able to get the foam mats that are like whole sheets of the puzzle piece material? That might work well. You can always cut it to the size you need.


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

No I couldn't find any like that, just the cracks.
However the cracks for me aren't a big issue. I am a house wife and have a huge germ issue, this just allows me to give her home a big clean everyday. I also do plan on replacing them once or twice a month just to keep things fresh.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Then that should be just fine!  I really like the texture of those mats, if I could dedicate a whole room to a playground for my babies I'd cover the floor in that stuff.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

maybe look into the material some people use to cushion the bottom of horse stalls? It might just be the one place where I used to ride haha but the stalls had really nice mats and those are probably custom-sized. Also, maybe one of those foam kitchen mats meant for making cook's feet less strained would work?


----------



## Viki (Jul 10, 2012)

I ended up buying the puzzle mats. I love them. I have the floor covered with the mats and a fleece blanket for her on the floor in half the cage. She loves to sleep under the blanket on the mat or in the blankets. The floors are so easy to clean in the morning. I couldn't be happier but most importantly I think Willow enjoys her new floor much more then wood shavings.


----------

